# Water stocks



## Sean K (28 October 2007)

Water seems to be getting scarse at the moment.

Anyone got any shares related to the provision of water that will benefit from the situation?



> *Rudd's $1bn drought plan*
> October 28, 2007 - 2:11PM
> 
> A federal Labor government would commit $1 billion towards storm water harvesting and desalination projects to help secure Australia's urban water supplies


----------



## reece55 (28 October 2007)

Kennas
If you want a basket of these kinds of stocks, try CSW - Credit Suisse PL100 - World Water Trust. The website is here: Link.

I think the majority of the entities in the basket are US based, so you would probably want to think about hedging a portion of your currency risk out (i.e. buy a few Mini AUD:USD's and use the shares as collateral, interest yielding too).

Cheers


----------



## dubiousinfo (28 October 2007)

For something closer to home there is the MFS Water Fund.


----------



## patrick (28 October 2007)

Not sure if this is what ur after but i read an article, in the Australian, on this a while back (on water scarity in the future) and it was saying that leighton holdings LEI will prob benefit from future invertments in water because they provided a lot of the infrastructure for water utilities in Australia.

The article also mentioned the MFS water trust as they will benefit from future investments from the government and private bodies as well.

hope this helps.


----------



## Sean K (29 October 2007)

Cheers guys. Some good ideas. 

I've also been looking at infrastructure companies who do things with water.

LEI is one, but I can only find one wastewater project

I think DOW has a division looking at water too. (Downer EDI Works) But it's just a small division.

I'm not sure of any infrastructure companies who solely specialise in water.


----------



## clowboy (29 October 2007)

it's a different spin on things kennas, but CNM could benifiet from water.  it is there by product to making power


----------



## Sean K (29 October 2007)

clowboy said:


> it's a different spin on things kennas, but CNM could benifiet from water.  it is there by product to making power



Might be something in that clowboy.


----------



## patrick (29 October 2007)

United Group Limited are another water infrastructure group, heres the link to some of there current water projects:

http://www.unitedgroupltd.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=297&Itemid=983 

Also not sure if this is helpful but a French company called Degremont run the Perth desal plant. Not sure where they're traded but they have water projects running all over the world and mite be worth looking into if thats wot ur looking 4.


----------



## Sean K (11 December 2007)

clowboy said:


> it's a different spin on things kennas, but CNM could benifiet from water.  it is there by product to making power



Just broken out. 

Wave power and clean coal seem to be the main game but looks like these guys might be on to something.


----------



## Sean K (6 January 2008)

kennas said:


> Just broken out.
> 
> Wave power and clean coal seem to be the main game but looks like these guys might be on to something.



I didn't buy any.


----------



## Boyou (6 January 2008)

Thanks to all who have posted on this thread and CNM ,in particular The potential here is quite amazing .
In particular regard to their clean coal power generation,I like the FLEXIBILITY of this technology. From small scale..on the spot.. power generation to base load capacity.
The wave power aspect is another geenie in the bottle!! 

From the company website:-


Potential Applications

Cleaner Coal Power is being developed with a flexible range of potential
applications in mind. These include:

    * Alongside large, point-source, base load generators during peak loading times. Base load requirements could be covered by the traditional power plants suited to producing consistent output levels and operating continuously, whilst the more flexible Cleaner Coal Power units could meet rapid demand fluctuations.
    * A smaller series of units could be used to generate distributed sources of electricity and avoid issues associated with using aging and expensive distribution infrastructure. It's estimated that 10% of generated power is lost through transmission in developed countries and this may be as high as 30% in developing nations.  60% of the world live off-grid such as in rural communities in developing countries.
    * Hundreds of CCP units in series as a base load supplier of cleaner coal power
    * As a reliable, back-up power supply for organizations as protection against brown-outs or black-outs


----------



## sfx (7 January 2008)

The US fund should do well in the next decade. The US govt are investing heavily, and there are some big projects underway. Strategic importance from what I've been told. 

I know of one company being scrutinised here in Oz, but they are not listed unfortunately.


----------



## ithatheekret (7 January 2008)

Coca Cola and Pepsi are both good water stocks , sounds weird for them to be , but they both hold substancial water bottling portfolios and have been pretty consistent throughout the years .

They're not just fizz .


----------



## The Mint Man (7 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> Coca Cola and Pepsi are both good water stocks , sounds weird for them to be , but they both hold substancial water bottling portfolios and have been pretty consistent throughout the years .
> 
> They're not just fizz .



ahh, you crack me up


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2008)

dubiousinfo said:


> For something closer to home there is the MFS Water Fund.



I've been looking at this but although it's made some good returns since opening, I just can't get over the 5% + management fees. Crazy. I'd probably invest in it otherwise.

http://www.mfsgroup.com.au/managed-funds/water-fund/


----------



## Col Lector (9 January 2008)

Gidday Kennas,
I am a confirmed AJL (AJ Lucas) enthusiast as per my posts on that thread. Mainly refer there to their coal-seam gas industry enterprise potential.
But AJL's water diversification is a major attraction...a significant water/sewerage division. ..complemented by AJL's pipeline construction & "trenchless" & directional drilling capabilities.


> Founded in Sydney in the 1950s, today Lucas is a leader in the engineering and construction of utility infrastructure: gas, oil and electricity distribution, water and sewerage systems and telecommunications networks



These guys are currently involved in the major SE QLD "Western Corridor" recycled water project; completed Goro Inco water 30km pipeline; also constructs wastewater pipelines for Syd Water - many utilising horizontal drilled bores to avoid environmental damage(eg, Blue Mountains sewerage fix involved dual bores drilled 2400m under a dam to connect a problem area to a remote main )
Water sector is a strong revenue contributor to AJL, & is a targetted growth area long-term
Currently AJL-watchers are fixated on the soon to be released independent reserves report for AJL's Gloucester Coal-seam project. Confirmation of success at Gloucester could open the way for some major expansion energy/electricity projects to flow. 
Gloucester should ensure plenty of interest (hopefully upside) in the near-term. Longer-term all divisions should contribute....water; oil/gas; csg; electricity infras; drilling; pipelines; engineering &construct; 
Noting also there are hints as to a spinoff of one or more of the divisions.


----------



## numbercruncher (11 January 2008)

"Whiskey is for drinking. Water is for fighting over." - Mark Twain


----------



## ReXXar (7 July 2017)

Anyone an expert on water industry/stocks here? I know very little but I think water is often overlooked as it's a finite commodity like any other, been adding water companies in the last six months, namely Phoslock and Emefcy.  Anyone holding these companies or care to discuss?


----------



## craft (7 July 2017)

ReXXar said:


> Anyone an expert on water industry/stocks here? I know very little but I think water is often overlooked as it's a finite commodity like any other, been adding water companies in the last six months, namely Phoslock and Emefcy.  Anyone holding these companies or care to discuss?



The biggest owner of water rights on the ASX I believe is WBA.

Those two companies you mention are water technology companies. Vastly different investment beast than a water rights owner.

But all relate to water I guess. WBA might be a bit boring if the other two appeal.


----------



## Ves (7 July 2017)

ReXXar said:


> Anyone an expert on water industry/stocks here? I know very little but I think water is often overlooked as it's a finite commodity like any other, been adding water companies in the last six months, namely Phoslock and Emefcy.  Anyone holding these companies or care to discuss?



I'm not an expert,  and I don't know either of those companies,  but Ruralco  has a water services and water brokerage business.  I see they've made some acquisitions in this area in 2017 and are aggressively expanding it.  I can't really make any comment on the quality of their business though.


----------



## skc (7 July 2017)

ReXXar said:


> Anyone an expert on water industry/stocks here? I know very little but I think water is often overlooked as it's a finite commodity like any other, been adding water companies in the last six months, namely Phoslock and Emefcy.  Anyone holding these companies or care to discuss?




The forum's "similar thread" function revealed a name that I've never heard about... but it sounds like just up your alley.


----------



## ReXXar (7 July 2017)

Thanks for the posts I'll take a look.  I've looked into WBA and Ruralco last year, think gave them a pass because they lacked an "Asia connection", i.e. China.  Ruralco also face strong competition from a resurgent Elders, which I also hold until they declare an initial dividend.  Having lived in Asia so long, Australian market is really no comparison with Asian markets, the city of Shanghai's population alone rivals entire Australia. Duxton is interesting, don't know what exactly is Water Entitlements, I'll research this over the weekend.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 September 2021)

Time to revisit..... WATER & Water Stocks

Definitely a subject that can pull opinions and facts, FACTS, from everywhere. If you believe the linear projectionists, _we ain't gonna have nuttin' to drink is just a few ol' years_.

But there is stress on the systems, and with water we have to deal with two immutable elements in the mix; QUALITY and QUANTITY. And its like motherhood; can't argue against it.

The addressable market is huge. Lots of players in the sector; some specialised, some legacy players, some part of their product mix.

Rather than look at the majors, the engineers and contractors, there are a bunch of specialist players, some recently listed, some plugging away for a while. Most of them are dealing with optimising a situation, and that involves *wastewater *(aka pollution)


> _Wastewater is normally discharged to the environment, requiring treatment and proper management to protect public health and the environment. To  manage wastewater requires infrastructure and chemical dosing and with discharge limits continuing to tighten globally ._...




*Parkway Corporate PWN.* _Recently floated, market cap $30M, WA based, focused on advancing stated dual objectives of building an industrial water treatment business through Parkway Process Solutions, whilst concurrently advancing the further development and commercialisation of the portfolio of next-generation water treatment technologies. _

*Fluence Corporation Limited (FLC) *_: Market Cap $121M ;  involved in the decentralized water, wastewater and reuse treatment markets, with its Smart Products Solutions, including Aspiral, NIROBOX and SUBRE. Fluence also offers an integrated range of custom engineered services across the complete water cycle, from early stage evaluation, through design and delivery to ongoing support and optimization of water related assets, as well as Build Own Operate Transfer (BOOT). Fluence has experience operating in over 70 countries worldwide.     _

*Clean TeQ Water Limited (CNQ)* : _$30M market cap ; in the water treatment and resource recovery space. The services are provided to governments and companies. The technology solutions include desalination, nutrient removal, zero liquid discharge and hardness removal. The company has offices and laboratories in Melbourne, Beijing and Tianjin, and partnerships covering Africa, the Middle East and North Africa regions and Latin America
_
*De.mem Limited (DEM)* _; Market Cap $55M, _ a _Singaporean-Australian de-centralised *water and waste water treatment* business that designs, builds, owns and operates modern water treatment systems for clients from the industrial, municipal and residential sectors. De.mem operates in the industrial segment providing systems and solutions to customers from mining, electronics, chemicals, oil and gas and food and beverage industries as well as in the municipal and residential segments_.           

*SciDev (SDV) *; _Market Cap $150M; in the development and application of both chemistry and process control for solids-liquid separation. SciDev brings in technology, chemistry, management and manufacturing capabilities to solve pressing operational and environmental issues for the mining, construction, water treatment and oil & gas markets_.

*Carbonxt Group Limited (CG1) : *_Market Cap $38M;  a cleantech company that develops and markets specialised Activated Carbon (AC) products, primarily focused on the capture of mercury and sulphur in industrial processes that emit substantial amounts of harmful air pollutants. The Company produces and manufactures Powdered Activated Carbon and Activated Carbon pellets for use in industrial air purification, *waste water treatment *and other liquid and gas phase markets._

*PuriflOH Limited (PO3) *_: Market Cap $50M; in conjunction with the Somnio Group, is developing its Free Radical Generator (FRG) technology for a range of applications across three opportunities: Indoor air purification, Water sanitation and Medical sterilization.      _

*Calix Limited (CXL) *_: Market Cap 650M; has developed a patent-protected, platform technology. One part of the portfolio is Calix’s ACTI-Mag (chemical dosing of Magnesium Hydroxide Liquid) is one of the safest, most cost-effective ways to manage hydrogen sulphide, odour, pH and alkalinity, BOD/COD, phosphate and fats/oils/greases in wastewater.

and then there is the unfortunate _*PHOSPHAGENICS LTD (POH)*_; took eye off the ball & diddled abroad._

Other Water stocks but not in remediation as such: *Duxton Water D2O*, _Market Cap $160M ; acquires and manages a portfolio of Australian water entitlements (irrigation) primarily focused on the southern Murray Darling Basin_. 
+ recently listed *Rubicon Water Ltd (RWL)* ; _Market Cap $280M;  water technology solutions business that designs,  manufactures, installs and maintains irrigation automation software and  hardware_.

Please ADD others.


----------



## peter2 (3 September 2021)

*Phoslock Environmental Technologies Ltd* (*PET*) specialises in engineering solutions and water treatment products to remediate polluted lakes, rivers, canals and drinking water reservoirs.

Currently suspended while sorting out problems with theft in their China manufacturing facilities.


----------



## Faramir (3 September 2021)

I learnt this the very hard way. If you find a water company that you like and their story sounds extremely exciting: I wished I had put in a speccy amount (instead of more due to emotions being carried away). I believe this industry is still in its infancy. I got sucked in believing that these companies had blue sky futures. I didn’t carry out due diligence nor did I looked into management.

SDV just turned positive in its recent annual report. I only tip SDV in the yearly tipping comp but I have not deposited real funds Into it.

This sounds like these companies could become money printing machines but the human race expects water for free. Could Governments force these companies into a bare utilities play (in the very far distant future)???

I would like be believe that these water companies are great because it will benefit society. Yet I just see these stocks bounce up and down like a yo-yo. Australians are still very hesitant to drink recycled water (and we are the driest continent on Earth). I really want to be wrong and show a more positive and upbeat personality.


----------



## Faramir (3 September 2021)

* (last sentence should be) I really want to be wrong and show a more positive and upbeat personal view of these water stocks.


----------



## divs4ever (3 September 2021)

i held RHL ( Ruralco ) before they were taken over , and currently hold D2O

 but then my holdings don't have to be exciting , boring and profitable has a place in my portfolio as well


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Time to revisit..... WATER & Water Stocks
> 
> Definitely a subject that can pull opinions and facts, FACTS, from everywhere. If you believe the linear projectionists, _we ain't gonna have nuttin' to drink is just a few ol' years_.
> 
> ...



ORI

gg


----------



## divs4ever (4 September 2021)

ORI ??

 i don't remember seeing that piece of news  , but then don't watch ORI much now after it offloaded Dulux


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2021)

divs4ever said:


> ORI ??
> 
> i don't remember seeing that piece of news  , but then don't watch ORI much now after it offloaded Dulux



It ain't "news".

It's just one of what one of this monster does. 

They deserve a Nobel Prize really. 

gg


----------

